# What antidepressants won't make IBS C worse & won't inhibit female romantic pleasure?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Was depressed when I was IBS D, for goodness' sake.I find Serzone is no longer working, is said to be constipating. Am also on Klonopin for Anxiety attacks; yet have just read it makes you depressed! All these since '95 (yes, GP and GI guy know--EVERY doc knows.What to do? Anyone hear of Zoloft?


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hello again Joan,Seems like we have a lot in common. Sadly the things are what we wish to be rid of. Wouldn't it be nice to discuss gardening, the best type of fly to fish with, the latest show on B'way, or the price of potatoes in Idaho! I digress. Serzone didn't do much for me. Buspar is ok, but is increasing constipation to the extent that I now need laxatives(heavy duty, besides metamucil) this is increaseing my colon sensitivity, pain continues.I tried Zoloft. It really helped C. But it tore up my stomach horribly. My body was shaky, neck stiff, I felt like I was going to jump out of my skin! This is not to mention the total sexual disfuntion. To be blunt; i'm easy to please, but on Zoloft... no response! Forget about it







I think I'm going to ask my Doc for Celexa..this could be good for pain and C. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

IM ON ZOLOFT,I THINK ITS OK.BUT I LOST MY URGE ABOUT 5 MONTHS BEFORE I STARTED IT. EVER HEAR OF NIAGRA? i WAS THINKING ABOUT TRYING THAT.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Linesse,Did you try Celexa? Any luck with it???I am thinkin about it.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

OOps...hi Spider! I rarely look in this drawer, so I mssed your Q. Sorry.I tried Celexa. I had a strange, rare side effect. The med made me MORE sensitive to pain! Weird. But, docs say this is only like a tiny percentile have this reaction.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Just an update...am on Zyprexa, have cut Serzone by 1/4 and have cut Klonopin by 1/4. Am much less nervous and concerned about bowels; however, can see Zyprexa has a slowing effect on the motility.Am also getting behavioral therapy (see my posts on the Therapy board, if interested)Thanks for your replies,ever Joan


----------

